

Tool detects patterns hidden in vast data sets - keegomaster
http://www.broadinstitute.org/news/3784

======
chris_gogreen
I'm running this on the Gene Expression dataset. What kind out output should I
expect? The Mine homepage, <http://www.exploredata.net/>, shows a node graph,
but the site is sparse with details and references the published paper which
you have to buy if you want to read.

